# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  vlans όλες οι συσκευές time out

## range

Καλησπερα εχω δυο stx 2nD r2 σε δυο διαφορετικους πελατες . Εχω φτιαξει και στα δυο, δυο vlans με π.χ. vlan id 10 και vlan id 20, για να μπορει να μπει ενα acess point tplink, που και αυτο με την σειρα του θα εχει τα ιδια vlan id, ωστε να βγαλει δυο ssid για δυο διαφορετικα δίκτυα . Αυτο το εχω κανει για λογους οικονομιας , επιδει εχει μια lan το stx, για να μην βαλoυμε δυο access point και άσκοπος θόρυβος και ακτινοβολία. Στον εναν παιζει πολυ καλα, χωρίς κανεναν προβλημα, στον άλλον με το ιδιο μηχανάκι και το ιδιο config, οποτε του καπνίσει κολαει το mikrotik και δεν κανει πουθενα ping σε καμια συσκευη π.χ απο dhcp η απο static ,παρα μονο στο λινκ με το οποιο εχει συνδεθει. Οταν κανω reboot φτιαχνει , εχω δοκιμασει να αλλαξω tplink εβαλα αλλο τα ιδια , εβγαλα καποιεσ συσκευες απο επανω , τα ιδια. Πως γινετε στον εναν να παιζει και στον αλλον οχι . Υπαρχει καποιο bug; Εκανα και upgrade τα ιδια  ::  Για πειτε γνώμες ρε παιδια  ::

----------


## range

> Καλησπερα εχω δυο stx 2nD r2 σε δυο διαφορετικους πελατες . Εχω φτιαξει και στα δυο, δυο vlans με π.χ. vlan id 10 και vlan id 20, για να μπορει να μπει ενα acess point tplink, που και αυτο με την σειρα του θα εχει τα ιδια vlan id, ωστε να βγαλει δυο ssid για δυο διαφορετικα δίκτυα . Αυτο το εχω κανει για λογους οικονομιας , επιδει εχει μια lan το stx, για να μην βαλoυμε δυο access point και άσκοπος θόρυβος και ακτινοβολία. Στον εναν παιζει πολυ καλα, χωρίς κανεναν προβλημα, στον άλλον με το ιδιο μηχανάκι και το ιδιο config, οποτε του καπνίσει κολαει το mikrotik και δεν κανει πουθενα ping σε καμια συσκευη π.χ απο dhcp η απο static ,παρα μονο στο λινκ με το οποιο εχει συνδεθει. Οταν κανω reboot φτιαχνει , εχω δοκιμασει να αλλαξω tplink εβαλα αλλο τα ιδια , εβγαλα καποιεσ συσκευες απο επανω , τα ιδια. Πως γινετε στον εναν να παιζει και στον αλλον οχι . Υπαρχει καποιο bug; Εκανα και upgrade τα ιδια  Για πειτε γνώμες ρε παιδια


sory ποσταρα σε λαθος ενότητα παρακαλω να διαγραφεί .

----------

